# Way to silence and reduce generator vibration?



## turkeyslayer14 (Apr 17, 2012)

Have y'all ever had problems with fish spooking before you get to them? The past couple times I've been I have seen a lot of fish but also many fish have been spooking before I can get in range. I thought maybe since I bowfish in a gheenoe that my generator may be vibrating the water too much cause it isnt really big enough to absorb the vibration. Is there anything I can do to muffle the sound and vibration? I have a pretty nice Honda generator so it is already Farley quite but do y'all think the vibration has anything to do with the fish spooking or not?


----------



## castandblast (Apr 17, 2012)

i personally think, in a small boat, that people moving in the boat by adjusting the feet to get a shot off is what spooks more fish. I can run my boat over fish in shallow water with a genny and a fan going, but as soon as someone moves their feet to shoot, they will spook. Not saying that the genny want do it too, but iv seen it too many times. 
Also, muddy water makes them more spooky than clear water. just my 2 pennies, take for what you will.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 17, 2012)

earplugs


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would say in that small of a boat go to LEDs and use batteries


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 20, 2012)

turkeyslayer14 said:


> Have y'all ever had problems with fish spooking before you get to them? The past couple times I've been I have seen a lot of fish but also many fish have been spooking before I can get in range. I thought maybe since I bowfish in a gheenoe that my generator may be vibrating the water too much cause it isnt really big enough to absorb the vibration. Is there anything I can do to muffle the sound and vibration? I have a pretty nice Honda generator so it is already Farley quite but do y'all think the vibration has anything to do with the fish spooking or not?


Probably the trolling motor. The trolling motor throws some serious vibes out. I can mash them filthy commons in the mud with a 496 big block running 850 rpms.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2012)

Hard Core said:


> Probably the trolling motor. The trolling motor throws some serious vibes out. I can mash them filthy commons in the mud with a 496 big block running 850 rpms.



That really blows


----------

